# Dream B-Stay - pictures



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm finally getting around to posting a few pictures of my new Dream B-Stay.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Soooweeet!!!*

I love your bike! What size is it and how come you went with the non-HP chainstays?? How long have you had it and what other bikes do you have time on to compare it to?? Love the color scheme!!! Ride ON!!!


----------



## CheersMageers (Feb 27, 2004)

elegant

I bet it rides are great as it looks.
cheers


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice One!*

It came out really well. What size inner sprocket? Looks quite small. You do some hilly rides?


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> I love your bike! What size is it and how come you went with the non-HP chainstays?? How long have you had it and what other bikes do you have time on to compare it to?? Love the color scheme!!! Ride ON!!!


Thanks. The more I ride it, the further in love with it I fall. It's a 47.5 cm sloping. I'm 5'2" so this shorter size fits me perfectly. I went for the non-HP strictly for monetary reasons. This is a 2003 model and I was able to get it for several hundred off of the "regular" price. In retrospect, considering how much I blew on this bike, I probably could have afforded the HP. I don't know how much of a difference I would have noticed though. Do you have a Nag with HP? If so, have you been able to compare it to a non-HP model? I've had the bike since the first week of March but, at that time, I didn't yet have the compact cranks (they were on backorder) or the American Classic Sprint 350's. I got both of those about two weeks ago. Wow .. what a difference the new gearing and wheels made! I set this bike up for climbing and the new wheels and cranks help a bunch (not that I'm any good at climbing - but thsoe two thing do help). I don't have a lot of time on other bikes - my last road bike was a 30 year old Gitane Tour de France - but I test rode a Trek 5200, Calfee Luna (biuce bike), a Klein, a Trek 2300, a Litespeed and an Airborne. I actually bought this bike without a test ride, as they had to order the frame for me. I just trusted in the LBS's opinion. Also, part of the purchase was emotional. I've wanted a Colnago since I was a teenager but couldn't afford one then (not that I could afford one now) so I went with my heart as much as with how the bike felt. I am very fortunate, I LOVE this bike!!! I also got lucky that they had the color scheme that I wanted. It was the ONLY color they had left. I guess it was just meant to be. Thanks for your inquiry.


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

CheersMageers said:


> elegant
> 
> I bet it rides are great as it looks.
> cheers



hey there,

thanks. I love this bike!

c u on the road


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

boneman said:


> It came out really well. What size inner sprocket? Looks quite small. You do some hilly rides?



Thanks. It's an FSA compact carbon crankset - 50/34. I live in the San Francisco Bay Area, which is nothing BUT hills. Nothing too steep but always a hill around the corner. That along with just starting to ride again after MANY years (and I'm not getting any younger - mid-40's) I decided on the compact cranks for the lower gearing. So far I am quite happy with the set-up. I don't quite need a triple yet but also don't like mashing a 39, so this was a good compromise.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*that is one elegant bike*



froteur said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting a few pictures of my new Dream B-Stay.


Hmm, another pocket rocket Nag rider I see  I'm 5'4" on a 46.5cm sloping. My Dream Cross is black-and-white (AD4) and it makes for a very elegant and understated scheme, that reads like a tuxedo or little black dress. It looks very spiffy when it's clean (which seeing as it's a cyclo-cross bike is practically never).

I like the idea of compact cranks but have so much invested in equipment right now that I've been holding off. A few years back I was forced by financial circumstances to race a CX bike as my main roadie for a couple of seasons. It meant I was effectively on "compact" gearing: 50/38 running 13/26 8 speed. Won quite a few crits on that bike now that I think about it.



froteur said:


> Also, part of the purchase was emotional. I've wanted a Colnago since I was a teenager but couldn't afford one then...


Oh, yes. I have lusted after a Colnago ever since my early 20s. The boyfriend who sparked my interest in serious riding and racing was proud owner of a positively droolsome red Colnago, a lovely late 80's model equipped with Super Record hi-flange hubs, Ofmega rims, and tastefully accented by white bartape, brake hoods and saddle. Difficult to say whether I was more infatuated with the bike or the boy riding it!


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

lonefrontranger said:


> Hmm, another pocket rocket Nag rider I see  I'm 5'4" on a 46.5cm sloping. My Dream Cross is black-and-white (AD4) and it makes for a very elegant and understated scheme, that reads like a tuxedo or little black dress. It looks very spiffy when it's clean (which seeing as it's a cyclo-cross bike is practically never).
> 
> I like the idea of compact cranks but have so much invested in equipment right now that I've been holding off. A few years back I was forced by financial circumstances to race a CX bike as my main roadie for a couple of seasons. It meant I was effectively on "compact" gearing: 50/38 running 13/26 8 speed. Won quite a few crits on that bike now that I think about it.
> 
> ...


Pocket Rocket ... I like that term. Maybe that's what I'll name the bike.  The LBS and I were debating whether to go with the 46.5 or 47.5. Both sizes were available in this colorscheme. He finally recommended the 47.5, but it seems to be working out fine. You and I like several of the same things, LFR, Nags and Specialized shoes, particular. I like the black bikes for their subtleness. I like a lot of Colnago's colorschemes but didn't want to be too flashy and call tooooo much attention to the bike - especially since I don't consider myself that good of a rider. I do you have you beat on the lust, though. I've lusted after the Nags since the mid-70's


----------



## dpryce (May 3, 2004)

very very nice indeed! Do you find the sloping geometry good? I am thinking of getting a c50 but good Mr C has made sure that I cant get a 51cm seem only to start at 52cm in traditional sizes


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

dpryce said:


> very very nice indeed! Do you find the sloping geometry good? I am thinking of getting a c50 but good Mr C has made sure that I cant get a 51cm seem only to start at 52cm in traditional sizes


I don't think that I am good enough of a rider to tell the difference between the sloping and traditional geometry. I got the sloping cuz that's the size they had that fit me. I probably would have been just as happy with a traditional sizing, if it had fit. I do love my bike though.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*A Colnago headset?*



froteur said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting a few pictures of my new Dream B-Stay.


Is that a Colnago headset? If it is would you mind posting a close-up pic of your headset? I'd appreciate it. I am thinking of replacing a headset of mine with the new Colnago headset but it just looks too big/ tall on the picture by itself.


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

6was9 said:


> Is that a Colnago headset? If it is would you mind posting a close-up pic of your headset? I'd appreciate it. I am thinking of replacing a headset of mine with the new Colnago headset but it just looks too big/ tall on the picture by itself.


6was9: sorry it took a little while to respond. i just got back last night (sunday) from the annual aids fundraising ride from san francisco to los angeles. i was gone a week and had no internet access.

anyway, yes, that is a colnago headset. i'll try to get a picture to you. i have a new camera and haven't iyet nstalled the software to transfer the files from the camera to my computer. and soon as i can get around to it (hopefully the next couple of days) i'll take some pics of the headset for you. "up close and personal", it doesn't look nearly as dramatic (big/tall) as in the picture you posted.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*I've been away myself...*



froteur said:


> 6was9: sorry it took a little while to respond. i just got back last night (sunday) from the annual aids fundraising ride from san francisco to los angeles. i was gone a week and had no internet access.
> 
> anyway, yes, that is a colnago headset. i'll try to get a picture to you. i have a new camera and haven't iyet nstalled the software to transfer the files from the camera to my computer. and soon as i can get around to it (hopefully the next couple of days) i'll take some pics of the headset for you. "up close and personal", it doesn't look nearly as dramatic (big/tall) as in the picture you posted.


Thanks, froteur... I'm looking forward to seeing the picture. BTW how was the annual aids fundraiser ride? U ought to post some pix of the ride as well...


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

6was9 said:


> Thanks, froteur... I'm looking forward to seeing the picture. BTW how was the annual aids fundraiser ride? U ought to post some pix of the ride as well...


you're welcome. still don't have the software installed, not sure where i put it (ooops). i know it's around somewhere, though.

the ride was GREAT!!!! i'm ready to do it again. unfortunately, i didn't take a camera with me. next year.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*U remind me myself...*



froteur said:


> still don't have the software installed, not sure where i put it (ooops). i know it's around somewhere, though.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I went 6 months w/o installing the software. I even took the disc overseas twice meaning to install it on the plane etc but I never did...until about a month ago... luckly I bought a 1GB compact flash card that takes something like 800 pix so I just kept on taking pictures...


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

6was9 said:


> froteur said:
> 
> 
> > still don't have the software installed, not sure where i put it (ooops). i know it's around somewhere, though.
> ...


----------

